# Synergistic Research Black Box



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Synergistic Research Black Box

From the mind of Synergistic Research's lead designer Ted Denney comes the Black Box. In development for over two years, the Black Box is now perfected and ready to transform your listening room.

The Black Box is an LF (Low Frequency) Resonator Array that elegantly and simply solves bass node issues in most rooms.*But the Black Box is not limited to solving problems, even if you don't have a bass problem*you still can use this amazing product. You will*experience*better*low frequency definition and a more natural sounding bass.

The Synergistic Research Black Box dimensions are 9.5 inch x 9.5 inch x 8 inch (WxDxH), weight is 9 lbs.*


Mike Girardi, The StereoTimes, January 2016, wrote:
"...with The Black Box in my system, the bass response was clearly better in all ways but the magic really occurred in the midrange and high frequencies. The improvement in soundstage was undeniable with each recording displaying a greater sense of depth … the music sounded liberated in a way while percussion instruments displayed a faster transient response.* 'Synergistic' is one word I would use to describe the combination of SR HFTs, Atmosphere, FEQ and Black Box working together in my listening room to eliminate the negative impact of my listening room. The Black Box is a must have component if you really want to hear your system at its full potential..."

Dr. David W. Robinson, Editor-in-Chief, Positive Feedback, November 2015:
"...when the Black Box was added, well, damn me ears! The bass did seem to lock in, becoming more precise and more focused, all at the same time. We confirmed this by having Peter move the Black Box out (Rats! Bass improvement lost!) and back in again (Yes!). There was no doubt about the gains that the Black Box offered…that bloody thing had to stay..."*CHECK OUT*the entire review.


How to setup it up in your listening room:


Place Black Box equal distance between speakers, 3″ or more off the front wall.


Place Black Box off to either side behind speakers and in corners, 3″ or more off the walls. Please note!*
DO NOT PLACE DIRECTLY BEHIND SPEAKERS.


Setup with two or three Black Boxes:



When installing 2 each Black Boxes place first unit equal distance between speakers, 3″ or more from the front wall. Place second unit on either side wall, slightly in front of listening position, 3″ or more from the wall.



Optional placement of second Black Box. Place Black Box 3″ of more from the rear wall behind your listening position.



When installing 3 each Black Boxes place first unit equal distance between speakers, 3″ or more from the front wall. Place second* and third unit in each back corner of the room, 3″ or more from the wall.



Optional placement with installing 3 each Black Boxes place first unit behind listening position, 3″ or more from the wall. Place second and third unit in each front corner of the room, 3″ or more from the wall.



Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## geshat00 (Jun 1, 2016)

Granted this mainly a home audio company I should email them about a possible demo version for a car.

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------

